# iPod - bruit disque dur



## minedecrayon (11 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'acheter un *iPod classic 160 Go *(neuf) et j'entends à chaque début de lecture de musique ou de vidéo, un bruit de "grattement" et "d'extinction" à pein audible du disque dur...

est-ce que cela vous êtes déjà arrivé ?

est-ce une raison justifié pour un retour au sav ?

ps : c'est un bruit à pein audible, mais super agaçant  car il se lance à chaque lecture !

merci pour vos réponses. 

Minh


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Novembre 2009)

Perso, j'ai le même pod que toi depuis plus d'un an ; il fait le même bruit et fonctionne à merveille... Mais tu sais, un disque dur c'est de la mécanique, pas étonnant que ça couine un brin... Détends toi, mets tes écouteurs et tu verras que la musique couvrira ce vilain bruit tout pas beau... 

Quand à contacter le SAV ?... Tu peux. Il y a ceratianement des jours creux où ils se font chier et n'ont pas vraiment beaucoup d'occasions de rire...


----------



## minedecrayon (12 Novembre 2009)

merci pour ta réponse.

concernant le bruit, moi, il me gêne. je n'achète pas un produit Apple à un certain prix pour me taper un défaut. et maintenant, le bruit se produit toute les 30 s et je sent une petite vibration lorsque j'ai l'iPod dans la main. sympa.

je n'utilise pas l'iPod classic que pour la musique, mais pour visionner aussi des images (sélection rapide photo) et à ce moment là, en général, j'écoute pas de musique et j'entends le bruit. 

je me suis renseigné auprès d'un vendeur (d'une autre enseigne chez qui je l'avais acheté), il m'a confirmé que ce n'était pas normal. je tente le SAV !


----------



## jess6lilcat (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

ton sujet m'intéresse car j'ai eu le même problème en octobre.
J'ai commandé un ipod et il faisait ce bruit bizarre. Je l'ai retourné et il m'a été remboursé.
Je viens d'en acheter un aujourd'hui en magasin et là je suis en train de le synchroniser. Il a cependant déjà fait ce bruit quand il a accédé à itunes...

N'y aurait-il pas un problème avec les disques durs des ipods classics 160 go?

Mon ancien ipod video 30 go n'a jamais eu ce problème...

Je suis de ton avis, je n'achète pas un lecteur mp3 pour avoir une mauvaise qualité d'écoute. Perso je trouve également ce bruit super dérangeant...


----------



## minedecrayon (8 Décembre 2009)

Hello Jess6lilcat,

dans mon cas, c'est très simple :
- J'ai acheté un premier iPod classic 160 Go chez Darty, il faisait du bruit, j'ai appelé le SAV Apple qui m'a dit confirmé que ce bruit n'était pas normal.

- J'ai ramené le produit chez Darty qui la repris sans pb. On m'en a commandé un autre en me disant "vous inquiétez pas", c'est la faute à pas de chance, c'est un problème d'unité, pas de série.

- On me fil un autre iPod classic qui vient d'une autre entrepôt d'ailleurs. Et... rebelote !!! même bruit et en plus fréquent !!! Je le ramène chez Darty, le mec m'a limite pris pour un casse c... Et me dit : "Oui, j'ai un Archos, il fait du bruit, c'est normal avec les disques durs...". Je lui réponds, ben c pas normal chez Apple. Du coup, j'ai pris un iPod touch 64 Go (avec le prix qui va avec) et je l'ai eu peu mauvaise auprès d'Apple car je préfère l'ergo de l'iPod Classic.

Il y a véritablement bien un problème avec les iPod 160 Go. ça me fait plaisir de ne pas être le seul à l'avoir constaté, mais surtout de ne pas trouver ça NORMAL, vu le prix du "joujou".

Minh


----------



## jess6lilcat (8 Décembre 2009)

Après synchronisation, je confirme que l'ipod fait exactement le même bruit...

Le bruit en question est celui fait par les disques durs défaillants. En effet, l'ancien ipod de mon copain faisait ce bruit avant de rendre l'âme...

J'espère pouvoir me faire rembourser la bête car je n'ai pas les moyens de taper dans un ipod touch. Qui plus est, je souhaite avoir toute ma musique sur la bestiole... Je suis très déçue, car m'étant fait voler mon 30go, j'avais vraiment envie de le remplacer...


----------



## jess6lilcat (9 Décembre 2009)

Alors, je viens de rentrer... Après 40 min de discussion; j'ai réussi à me faire rembourser l'ipod.
Bien entendu, pour eux ce n'est pas un défaut, c'est le bruit normal de l'ipod 160go.
Bah oui, il ne faut pas le comparer avec le 120go, le 80go ou n'importe quel autre classic. Le 160go, il fait du bruit, voilà c'est normal.
J'ai donc argumenté sans me laisser impressionner et comme je ne partais pas et que ça les énervait, ils m'ont remboursé.

Je retiens donc la leçon: la prochaine fois j'achèterai sur le store en ligne, car là nous disposons d'un droit de rétractation d'une durée de 14 jours. Ce qui n'est pas le cas dans un magasin.

Minh, tu n'es pas le seul a avoir certaines attentes, tous mes potes ont trouvé ce bruit exagéré pour du matériel apple.

Je reste donc sans lecteur mp3. Reste à savoir si je me tourne sur le refurb pour attraper un ancien modèle avec un disque dur moins important.


----------



## minedecrayon (10 Décembre 2009)

- "Bien entendu, pour eux ce n'est pas un défaut, c'est le bruit normal de l'ipod 160go."
- quelle bande de bléro. ce qui me scandalise, c'est prendre les consommateurs pour des vaches à lait. si c'était LEUR iPod, leurs réponses en serait différentes. Ce qui est désagréable au moment où tu retourne chez le vendeur, c'est qu'il te font comprendre que le bruit que fait l'iPod est normal, et que c'est TOI qui n'est pas normal.

- Minh, tu n'es pas le seul a avoir certaines attentes, tous mes potes ont trouvé ce bruit exagéré pour du matériel apple.
- Me voilà rassuré, je ne suis pas le seul à refuser la médiocrité.

- Je reste donc sans lecteur mp3. Reste à savoir si je me tourne sur le refurb pour attraper un ancien modèle avec un disque dur moins important.
- Si tu affectionne l'iPod classic, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire.

Minh


----------



## Saly75 (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour...

en juillet dernier, 7 mois après l'achat de mon Ipod Classic j'ai eu le problème. Disque dur qui claque comme s'il était bloqué et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit: une belle croix rouge au milieu de l'écran qui me dit de contacter le SAV.
Retour chez Apple qui me dit que le disque dur a un problème et que c'est très très rare mais que je n'y suis pour rien. La faute à pas de chance en gros. 

J'en reçois un neuf 5 jours plus tard. Très bien...

Et là, 7 mois après, rebelote (le 7 ne doit pas m'aller je crois). Je ne sais plus quoi faire. Est-ce que je dois le ramener au SAV? Sachant qu'il n'est plus sous garantie.
Ou le laisser mourir tranquillement et passer chez Archos?

Suis un peu dégoutée, pour 259 euros, c'est moyen.


----------



## minedecrayon (15 Mars 2010)

hello,

tu peux le ramener au sav si ta durée de dépassement de garantie,
correspond à la durée de "l'immobilisation" de ton iPod (ça dépend de ton contrat sav) ce qui ne m'a l'air de ne pas être le cas.

perso, j'ai remené 2 fois mon iPod classic, échangé contre un iPod touch, 
puis, j'ai racheté un iPod classic car malgrés ce bruit qui me casse les tongs,

je m'y suis fait (par contre, j'ai gagné en qualité d'écran, mes anciens iPode classic de la même génération n'avais pas la même qualité d'écran !!!).

l'ergo des iPods claissic est vraiment bonne...
quand à l'archos... c'est carrément pas le même produit.

Minh


----------



## Saly75 (21 Mars 2010)

Bonjour!

je l'ai ramené et ils n'ont fait aucune histoire quand je leur ai expliqué le problème, ils doivent être habitué. En 24h, alors que je n'étais plus sous garantie, ils me l'ont changé sans soucis.
Et en resynchronisant le nouveau, je me suis aperçu que le disque dur peinait beaucoup, pas en termes de vitesse, au contraire il a été très rapide, mais en refaisant le "clac-clac" caractéristique. A croire que les Ipod Classic ne peuvent pas être synchronisés... (ironique...).
Bref j'attendrais qu'il lache et achèterai un ITouch ou Iphone.


----------

